# Insect Wars - similar to human ones?



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

So I was bored today and thought I would google a showdown between a spider and scorpion, just to see how a fight like this would go down. It was actually quite fascinating watching these two species duke it out, using what they have to their advantage. Then I saw that there were videos of ant colonies fighting other colonies, and even colonies from different species fighting other colonies.

Just have a look at these videos:











this video is quite striking, it shows the termites stalling the assault, while alerting the fort to fortify and close off entrances, however the ants make it to the entrance, but the termites hold at the small passage way, similar to how spartans faced the Persians at the hot gates.

Here is another video, this time yellow hornets against Japanese Giant hornets, a large siege is carried out on the yellow hornet hive, eventually driving them out of their home.





There was also another video showing ant Regicide (queen assassinating another queen to control her colony) but I cant find it.

So, is it just me, or does this seem to mirror wars waged by humans (before the invention of firearms)?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

There are similarities, certainly. But wars between different species isn't exactly what we usually do. 

The best parallel is probably chimp wars. Learning about them was one of the most important sources of my current worldview.


----------

